# [Regular Season Game 53] Houston Rockets vs. Sacramento Kings



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(31-21)/(11-42)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, February 11, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Udrih / Martin / Salmons / Thompson / Hawes*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets are well aware that they've fallen short of expectations. Improving their play against last-place teams seems like a good place to start turning things around.
> 
> The Rockets look to rebound from one of their worst defensive performances in years and avoid their seventh loss to a team currently in last place in its division Wednesday night when they host the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

DEFENSE win games.

I miss Steve Novak.









Please














Please












Please sit down T-mac.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Sadly.. im questioning a win.. or blowout.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We look terrible. Adelman's philosophy of not repeatedly going to the side where Yao is posted up is a joke. Too often it ends up with a lesser player forcing a shot. Just keep it simple and throw it to Yao every time. It's predictable, but it's better than a contested three or Artest turning it over or getting blocked.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Someone needs to remind Wafer that playing for his contract is secondary to playing to win.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wafer is the biggest chucker I've ever seen. Guy is worse than a young Nate Robinson. Worse than Vernon Maxwell. I hate him.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wafer is a backup. When his shots arent falling and we can switch him up with Barry.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Battier & Artest defending much better right now.

Artest apparently only plays defense if he is starting...........


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

hroz said:


> Wafer is a backup. When his shots arent falling and we can switch him up with Barry.


There's a difference between your shots simply not falling and taking a shot every time you touch the ball.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The defense has stayed in place. While the offense is starting to click. 
This is fun to watch.

I am still trying to erase the Bucks game though and it is near impossible.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> There's a difference between your shots simply not falling and taking a shot every time you touch the ball.


True. But I dont think he does that, he does look for his shot. But he is young and energetic, I am not too worried about it yet.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao has played 11mins straight. We should take him out.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL I dont think Yao cutting to the rim is his strength.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Adelman's tendency to leave whoever is on the court on the court until they start playing badly hurt us there, once again. If you wait till it's evident that they're tiring, damage has already been done.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

What happened to Brooks' first step? He used to blow by guys with ease; now he needs to resort to spin moves and fancy dribbling, which gives time for help defense to arrive.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Adelman's tendency to leave whoever is on the court on the court until they start playing badly hurt us there, once again. If you wait till it's evident that they're tiring, damage has already been done.


I'd rather him stick to whats working. He usually subs a hot Brooks or Wafer out for an ice cold Rafer and Tracy.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

A much needed win!
Rafer with 13 assists and *ZERO* turnovers.:thinking2:
Yao, Scola and Artest are great today.

And
















T-mac is MVP.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

This was the worst team in the league, btw, playing in Houston. And we still somehow lost almost half of a 20-point lead and had to bring the starters back on at the end of the fourth to finish it off. Artest had to play 39 minutes, and Yao 36.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its a win, but not an impressive one. As Hakeem already stated


----------

